# Ontario Textbook and Technology Grant



## highlandgirl (6 Jan 2009)

Here is the information concerning this grant as copied from the OSAP website:

_The Textbook and Technology Grant is a new grant to help full-time community college and university students with their costs for textbooks and technology.

In the 2008-2009 academic year, the grant is $150. The annual grant will increase to $300 per year when fully implemented.
Eligibility Criteria

To be eligible for a Textbook and Technology Grant, you must be a student at a provincially assisted Ontario university or college of applied arts and technology. Click on the box below for a list of eligible institutions.

You must be attending a program that the Ministry has approved for this grant.

You must be a full-time student, attending a minimum of 60 per cent of a full course load, or 40 per cent for a student with a permanent disability. And you must be a Canadian citizen, a Permanent Resident, or a Protected Person._

I am the parent of an ROTP civie u. student. I feel that my ROTP child is eligible for this grant. The CF pays for textbooks and also provides a small allowance for incidentals but the CF does not address, in any way,  the high costs of the requisite technology requirements necessary for study. That ROTPer is paying Ontario taxes just as we parents are and I feel that they are entitled to this grant. Can somebody please clarify the Military Position on this much needed grant and an Ontario ROTPers eligibility to claim it. Our child is afraid to cash the cheque and I have offered to seek clarification. Can someone please enlighten us on official policy. Please do not chide me for posting here instead of seeking a formal answer, I am fully cognizant of that avenue of inquiry.

Thank you


----------



## chris_log (6 Jan 2009)

Simple answer, no. 

ROTP students are not considered to be students like other university students, as attending schools is essentially our job, and we are paid for it. We cannot claim tuition, books etc come tax time and in the little ROTP 'guide' that all new students are given it is clearly mentioned that an ROTP student cannot accept any grants, scholarships and the like unless the get that amount deducted from the money the get from the CF (i.e. a student can technically accept a $500 scholarship if they really want to, but they'll get $500 less towards tuition from the CF if they do, in other words, it makes no sense).

So no, your child cannot use this grant. That's what they get a salary for (albeit not that much).


----------



## ballz (20 Jan 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Simple answer, no.
> 
> ROTP students are not considered to be students like other university students, as attending schools is essentially our job, and we are paid for it. We cannot claim tuition, books etc come tax time and in the little ROTP 'guide' that all new students are given *it is clearly mentioned that an ROTP student cannot accept any grants, scholarships and the like * unless the get that amount deducted from the money the get from the CF (i.e. a student can technically accept a $500 scholarship if they really want to, but they'll get $500 less towards tuition from the CF if they do, in other words, it makes no sense).
> 
> So no, your child cannot use this grant. That's what they get a salary for (albeit not that much).



I'm going to bring this back to life because of that statement.

I was told by my ULO that I was not allowed to accept scholarships that were for my tuition (aka, in the description of the scholarship it is given for you for your tuition). She said as long as it doesn't state that its for tuition, I can accept it.

Also, the little ROTP "guide" that we are all given... I was given a lot of little booklets and stuff. I read them all. I am not aware of any one piece that seemed to specifically be a guide full of rules and stuff in it. Most of it is just stuff about the contract itself.


----------



## tyciol (20 Jan 2009)

The OP does bring up a good point though, are there additional expenses needed for learning? By 'technology requirements' I would presume this refers to laptops? While perhaps not required, I could understand how that would be an asset to managing your studies.

So long as it definately goes towards school supplies that a scholarship covers, and the ROTP isn't covering it, I don't really understand why you couldn't be school tech supplies with other grants.

This aside, if someone has earned a scholarship, maybe they should study at a civilian university for a bit in something else, and then once they've used it up, then enter the ROTP? Like perhaps studying a program that isn't covered under an ROTP, or working on learning that would make you more appealing as an RMC candidate (although since your son's already accepted I guess that's not a factor...)


----------



## chris_log (20 Jan 2009)

tyciol said:
			
		

> The OP does bring up a good point though, are there additional expenses needed for learning? By 'technology requirements' I would presume this refers to laptops? While perhaps not required, I could understand how that would be an asset to managing your studies.
> 
> So long as it definately goes towards school supplies that a scholarship covers, and the ROTP isn't covering it, I don't really understand why you couldn't be school tech supplies with other grants.
> 
> This aside, if someone has earned a scholarship, maybe they should study at a civilian university for a bit in something else, and then once they've used it up, then enter the ROTP? Like perhaps studying a program that isn't covered under an ROTP, or working on learning that would make you more appealing as an RMC candidate (although since your son's already accepted I guess that's not a factor...)



It doesn't apply to ROTP students because we're not considered as students when it comes tax time, etc. You cannot claim tuition on your taxes as an ROTP student, nor can you claim books and such. This grant applies to students, ROTP students aren't 'students' rather they are CF members who attend school because it is their job to get a degree. We get everything paid for and get a salary, the salary exists to cover things like laptops etc. The grant exists to help traditional students who need the money. 

In other words, DO NOT apply for this grant as you are NOT eligible for it. Thats from my SEM and to do otherwise would be fraud. 



			
				ballz said:
			
		

> I'm going to bring this back to life because of that statement.
> 
> I was told by my ULO that I was not allowed to accept scholarships that were for my tuition (aka, in the description of the scholarship it is given for you for your tuition). She said as long as it doesn't state that its for tuition, I can accept it.
> 
> Also, the little ROTP "guide" that we are all given... I was given a lot of little booklets and stuff. I read them all. I am not aware of any one piece that seemed to specifically be a guide full of rules and stuff in it. Most of it is just stuff about the contract itself.



If your school offers you a cash 'bonus' for getting good grades, then yes, you can accept it AFAIK. However, almost all scholarships out there are applied directly to a student's tuition as opposed to being given in cash. Regardless, I would contact your SEM (not your ULO, they aren't as knowledgeble in regards to the rules of the ROTP system...they exist to help with your pers admin and such) before you accept it. If you lack the motivation to do so, check out the CMJ website and read the transcripts for various OCdt's who were caught and charged with fraud. While it may be allowed, I would check first to avoid any problems. As I said before, ROTP students ARE NOT considered as students like your normal student. We are CF members at work, it just so happens that our job is to go to school. Now, if you want to use the fact that you attend a university to get a specific line of credit or credit card or a student discount at the mall, thats not a big deal. Issues arise with things like this grant, scholarships and such.  

There is an ROTP guide available on the website and that should have been given to you that explains all the rules and the refs for such rules.


----------



## ballz (21 Jan 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> If your school offers you a cash 'bonus' for getting good grades, then yes, you can accept it AFAIK. However, almost all scholarships out there are applied directly to a student's tuition as opposed to being given in cash. Regardless, I would contact your SEM (not your ULO, they aren't as knowledgeble in regards to the rules of the ROTP system...they exist to help with your pers admin and such) before you accept it. If you lack the motivation to do so, check out the CMJ website and read the transcripts for various OCdt's who were caught and charged with fraud. While it may be allowed, I would check first to avoid any problems. As I said before, ROTP students ARE NOT considered as students like your normal student. We are CF members at work, it just so happens that our job is to go to school. Now, if you want to use the fact that you attend a university to get a specific line of credit or credit card or a student discount at the mall, thats not a big deal. Issues arise with things like this grant, scholarships and such.
> 
> There is an ROTP guide available on the website and that should have been given to you that explains all the rules and the refs for such rules.



god d**m acronyms...

OK I did a bit of googling but can't get access to the CMJ (Chief Military Judge??) website. http://www.dnd.ca/cmj/ is the best I can find but it as soon as I click on "english" I get a "the website cannot display the page" thinger.

Also, SEM.. what's that acronym for? I will obviously get in touch with them. And uhh.. not sure how important it is to this whole thing but what does AFAIK mean?


----------



## martr (21 Jan 2009)

AFAIK = As Far As I Know


----------



## MJP (21 Jan 2009)

SEM= Subsidized Education Manager.  

S/he is the Captain in Borden that is in charge of all students in your area through your ULO.  Email your ULO asking for their contact information if you don't have it.  Besides the fact that I am certain that Piper is correct, the only other piece of advice I have for you is to include your ULO in your emails to the SEM.  I know my SEM demands that we include the ULO in all correspondence so they can stay in the loop even if it doesn't fully fall under their purview.


----------



## ballz (21 Jan 2009)

Alright beauty,

Now I need to find a way to get this site work. Is there other stuff on there about Ocdt's facing charges on other (interesting) stuff besides fraud?


----------



## chris_log (21 Jan 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> Alright beauty,
> 
> Now I need to find a way to get this site work. Is there other stuff on there about Ocdt's facing charges on other (interesting) stuff besides fraud?



Yep.


----------



## Drag (21 Jan 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> god d**m acronyms...
> 
> OK I did a bit of googling but can't get access to the CMJ (Chief Military Judge??) website. http://www.dnd.ca/cmj/ is the best I can find but it as soon as I click on "english" I get a "the website cannot display the page" thinger.
> 
> Also, SEM.. what's that acronym for? I will obviously get in touch with them. And uhh.. not sure how important it is to this whole thing but what does AFAIK mean?



The site hasn't worked for the last month for some reason... but it is an interesting read.  There was about6-7 DOTP (Dental0 students that got charged to accepting grants they were not entitled to a few years ago.


----------



## ballz (21 Jan 2009)

http://www.jmc-cmj.forces.gc.ca works. I haven't fully explored it yet but under the "Decisions" tab I can't find anything like this. I read all the Ocdt ones since 2004 (it only goes back that far). There was only one Ocdt charged with fraud and it was because she was advanced 5k for something, and well.. didn't spend it on that something.

But I haven't come across anything to do with grants/scholarships yet. If you guys come across those cases by fluke let me know, I'm more than interested to read how it's interpreted. Hell, most of this stuff is pretty interesting, even if it hasn't got anything to do with tea in China.


----------



## Drag (21 Jan 2009)

For the dentists try Capt ones.... they were 2Lts in school and got their captain's after graduation.


----------



## ballz (11 Feb 2009)

I talked to my SEM and got the written word on scholarships and grants from CFAOs (not going to say exactly which one or anything, not sure that I'm allowed).

"CFAO x-xx PARA xx.    *Scholarships, Bursaries and Awards.* Officer cadets under the ROTP may accept any scholarship, bursary or cash award that is not, by the terms of the prize, to be used for any payment that normally is paid or reimbursed by the CF."

So basically, like I thought, as long as it doesn't say in the definition of the scholarship/grant that it is to be used for tuition or books. 

I'm in a sticky situation cause one scholarship that I accepted ($2400 too... not a cheap one to pay back...) doesn't limit me to using it for tuition and books but it does include those words in the definition.... I have a feeling about which way this is going to go.... I hope they let me pay it back in installments


----------



## Meridian (11 Feb 2009)

Obviously every situation is different, and so various scholarships may apply differently.

I think what Piper is getting at is actually TAX LAW and not necessarily CF rules/regs.   To be considered eligible in Ontario for the grant, you have to be considered as a student by Ontario from a taxation perspective.

From my knowledge (not as an accountant), to be considered a student tax-wise, you must declare either tuition or related books/supplies expenditures in the taxation year.   If you don't have any of these expenses, you aren't a student tax-wise.    You should ultimately consult a qualified accountant to see if you qualify to claim you are one and claim the grant.

From the CF side, I have no idea, so I won't venture to say. We didn't have this grant when I was ROTP.


----------

